

Anonymous leaks 1.7 GB of data and email from the U.S. Bureau of Justice - Kenan
http://anonnews.org/press/item/1521/

======
gee_totes
Umm... the US Bureau of Justice isn't the name of a federal agency. This dump
is actually from the Bureau of Justice _Statistics_ [0].

[0][http://news.yahoo.com/computer-hackers-access-u-justice-
depa...](http://news.yahoo.com/computer-hackers-access-u-justice-department-
website-
spokeswoman-232535047.html?ugccmtnav=v1%2Fcomments%2Fcontext%2F986642c8-3460-3bff-b4ff-0a040e4ea433%2Fcomments%3Fcount%3D20%26sortBy%3Dlatest)

~~~
cube13
Unless I'm missing something, most of that data should already be available
either through direct US government publications, or FOIA requests.

They actually have a website set up for asking for the information:
<http://bjs.ojp.usdoj.gov/index.cfm?ty=daa>

------
farnsworth
Halfway through that incredibly overdramatic video, it shows chains around the
globe, with each link labeled something like "Police State" ...
"Military/Industrial Complex" ... etc. Then there is one labelled "Vaccines".
Has anyone, acting as Anonymous, ever taken an anti-Vac stance? I would have
expected Anon to be on the scientific side of that issue.

~~~
dkokelley
I have no knowledge of Anon being anti-vaccine. If I were to formulate a
hypothesis, I would imagine that they view 'vaccines' as synonymous with _big
health_. So, "the big healthcare mafia is selling us 99-percenters vaccines at
a huge markup, profiteering from their proprietary knowledge, state-protected
monopoly, and our dependency."

Then again, Anonymous doesn't exactly have a unified message. It's possible
that the individual creator of this video has their own conspiracy theories
about vaccinations.

~~~
driverdan
The funny part about your comment is that vaccines are one of the least
profitable things pharma sells.

~~~
justncase80
It's all about the viagra.

------
patdennis
Well that's nice. I'm glad they stand for freedom of information. There's
nothing here I couldn't have gotten with a simple Freedom of Information Act
request. But I guess sending them a letter requesting the information isn't
dramatic enough for Anon.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_of_Information_Act_(Uni...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_of_Information_Act_\(United_States\))

~~~
lwat
I'm not convinced you can get a TB of internal emails via a simple FOIA
request.

~~~
patdennis
I've done it. They'll put it on CDs or DVDs for you if you want, or work
something else out if its more convenient. I've even hard cartloads of
documents printed out for me. You have to pay for the printing, which gets
expensive, but they'll do it. They have to.

~~~
lwat
Yes but can you request 'all internal emails for the last 3 months' or
something as broad as that?

~~~
patdennis
You can request anything. They're all public records. Granted, they'll call
you and try to whittle you down. If its especially burdensome they'll charge
you for the man hours it takes to compile all of the information.

If someone who ran a government office runs for elected office, chances are
the opposing candidate will hire someone like me, and chances are I'll request
all of the office's records for review. Thats how we find things like this.
[http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2009/10/chris_christie_exce...](http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2009/10/chris_christie_exceeded_federa.html)

The relevant passage: The travel records date to when he was sworn in as U.S.
attorney in 2002. They were obtained this week by the campaign of Christie's
Democratic opponent, Gov. Jon Corzine, under the Freedom of Information Act.

------
FooBarWidget
I don't understand why commenters here speak of a "they". There is no "they"
and Anonymous is not a group. It's a label that anyone can put on themselves.
They may as well call themselves "freedom fighters" (lowercase).

~~~
Natsu
I mentally replace Anonymous with "protester(s)" making this headline
something like "Protesters release 1.7 GB of data" which makes more sense.

------
driverdan
Has anyone analyzed this data? I'm curious what's in it.

------
fennecfoxen
Just think of what a service these people are doing to the world and to the
government by raising awareness of data security issues :)

------
far-I
Even if they would find anything incriminating, what are kids going to do with
this? It's clear by the messages on the anon news site that a lot of them are
teens and not activists. It may be entertaining but I don't get it.

